# 2 batteries : comment interchanger sans éteindre l'ordi ?



## chroukin (26 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai 2 batteries pour mon PowerBook 15"HD (celle du HD et celle du PowerBook de la révision précédente, ce sont les même normalement )

Quand l'une est vide, je voudrais pouvoir la changer contre celle qui est pleine afin d'avoir une autonomie supérieure. 

Puis-je échanger les deux batteries sans couper l'ordinateur ? Dans la notice j'ai lu qu'on avait 3 minutes pour le faire mais ce n'est pas clair. Comment procéder ? 

Merci


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai 2 batteries pour mon PowerBook 15"HD (celle du HD et celle du PowerBook de la révision précédente, ce sont les même normalement )
> 
> ...


 Vaste blague ... un ipod peut-être mais sur un ordinateur c'est littéralement impossible de tenir 3 minutes sur ses seuls condensateurs internes

Je viens de faire l'essai sur mon PB12" en mettant en service tous les moyens de réduction de consommation mis à notre disposition:
- mise en veille préalable
- désactivation de airport
- désactivation de bluetooh
- option réduction consomation batterie maximale activée

Impossible de rallumer le mac sans passer par le bouton poussoir de mise en marche
Tu as le passage de la notice qui en parle?


----------



## chroukin (26 Février 2006)

Apparemment il faudrait attendre la mise en veille qui se fait toute seule quand la batterie est vraiement morte, et à ce moment là on aurait 3 minutes. Je regarde ça plus en détail et je retrouve le passage dans la notice.

Je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## chroukin (26 Février 2006)

Voilà j'ai retrouvé le passage (j'avais essayé mais ça ne fonctionnait pas, je réessayerai plus tard) :



			
				Guide de l'utilisateur a dit:
			
		

> Même si votre ordinateur n'est pas connecté à un adaptateur secteur, vous avez la possibilité de changer rapidement la batterie sans éteindre l'ordinateur ni enregistrer votre travail : il suffit de suspendre l'activité de votre PowerBook et de remplacer la batterie par une autre rechargée. Votre PowerBook fournit l'énergie suffisante pour conserver le contenu de la mémoire RAM jusqu'à trois minutes, le temps que vous procédiez au changement de la batterie.



À re-tester


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai retrouvé le passage (j'avais essayé mais ça ne fonctionnait pas, je réessayerai plus tard) :
> À re-tester


re-test et re-re-test ... rien à faire sur batterie seule, le fait de l'extraire fait perdre le mode veille .. la led "respirante" s'éteint et il faut le bouton marche pour relancer le Mac 

Par contre avec le secteur on peut efectivement effectuer le remplacement de la batterie  .... on retrouve le mac dans le même état d'avant sa mise en veille


----------



## chroukin (26 Février 2006)

Dans ce cas je vois mal l'intérêt d'avoir soit disant 3 minutes en veille pour changer la batterie si c'est faux 

Et l'intérêt d'avoir 2 batteries, c'est de ne pas avoir le secteur à côté 

Si quelqu'un a un Revendeur Apple près de chez lui, peut-il me renseigner ?


----------



## SirDeck (26 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas je vois mal l'intérêt d'avoir soit disant 3 minutes en veille pour changer la batterie si c'est faux
> 
> Et l'intérêt d'avoir 2 batteries, c'est de ne pas avoir le secteur à côté
> 
> Si quelqu'un a un Revendeur Apple près de chez lui, peut-il me renseigner ?




Nickel   

je viens de le faire pour vérifier. Je le faisais déjà du temps de mon Ti. Par contre, la mise en vielle sur le 15 HD est longue. Très longue. Il faut bien attendre que la diode pulse. Là, plop je retourne et je sors la batterie. Je la pose à côté, puis la reprend (je n'en est qu'une de batterie  ) et la replug dans le le PB. J'ouvre et hop, je vous écris ce post


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Nickel
> 
> je viens de le faire pour vérifier. Je le faisais déjà du temps de mon Ti. Par contre, la mise en vielle sur le 15 HD est longue. Très longue. Il faut bien attendre que la diode pulse. Là, plop je retourne et je sors la batterie. Je la pose à côté, puis la reprend (je n'en est qu'une de batterie  ) et la replug dans le le PB. J'ouvre et hop, je vous écris ce post


Ca alors!!! ... tu m'interesses 
C'est une mise en veille volontaire que tu fais à travers la souris , en rabattant ton ecran ou est-ce une mise en veille automatique de fin d'autonomie???

Dans la notice du PB12 je ne trouve nulle part la même phrase que chroukin nous rapportait .... cela voudrait-il dire que, comme je le constate, le PB12 ne disposerait pas de cette faculté?


.


----------



## MortyBlake (26 Février 2006)

Je le fais depuis que j'ai mon PWB et je ne m'étais même jamais posé la question. Je le mets en veille en le refermant (je ne désactive rien), j'enlève et je remets et ça repart dès la réouverture.

En fait ça prend 15s de changer la batterie


----------



## chroukin (27 Février 2006)

Ha ouais trop bon ça fonctionne 

Parfait !!!

Sur le 12" ça n'existe alors peut-être pas, mais ça m'étonne quand même 

C'est peut-être ailleurs dans le manuel


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ha ouais trop bon ça fonctionne
> 
> Parfait !!!
> 
> ...



Mon souci n'est pas la notice mais les faits!!!
S'il y a un propriètaire de PB12 qui veuille bien faire la manipulation cela me ferait bien plaisir

.


----------



## chroukin (27 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mon souci n'est pas la notice mais les faits!!!
> S'il y a un propriètaire de PB12 qui veuille bien faire la manipulation cela me ferait bien plaisir
> 
> .


Demande à gKatarn


----------



## dvd (27 Février 2006)

tu le recharges avec le secteur et tu changes. et ca devrait aller non?


----------



## chroukin (27 Février 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> tu le recharges avec le secteur et tu changes. et ca devrait aller non?


Quoi ??? :mouais:

On parle de changer la batterie *sans* le secteur branché 

Ou sinon j'ai pas compris ta phrase


----------



## dvd (27 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ??? :mouais:
> 
> On parle de changer la batterie *sans* le secteur branché
> 
> Ou sinon j'ai pas compris ta phrase


ok ok! crie pas!  sans eteindre l'ordi ne veut pas dire débrancher l'alim secteur.
autant pour moi donc


----------



## SirDeck (27 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ca alors!!! ... tu m'interesses
> C'est une mise en veille volontaire que tu fais à travers la souris , en rabattant ton ecran ou est-ce une mise en veille automatique de fin d'autonomie???
> 
> Dans la notice du PB12 je ne trouve nulle part la même phrase que chroukin nous rapportait .... cela voudrait-il dire que, comme je le constate, le PB12 ne disposerait pas de cette faculté?
> ...



Oui, c'est une mise en veille demandée. En fermant l'écran, s'est plus pratique pour retirer la batterie après


----------



## Thanidran (4 Mars 2006)

en fait, les 3 minutes sont calculées de la sorte :

une fois mis en veille, lorsqu'on retire la batterie, on a alors 3 minutes environs pour changer la batterie, avant que le PB HD (collector ) ne voit sa led de veille cesser de clignoter, et donc ne passe en deep sleep (ou veille profonde).


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Mars 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> en fait, les 3 minutes sont calculées de la sorte :
> 
> une fois mis en veille, lorsqu'on retire la batterie, on a alors 3 minutes environs pour changer la batterie, avant que le PB HD (collector ) ne voit sa led de veille cesser de clignoter, et donc ne passe en deep sleep (ou veille profonde).


Je ne peux que constater : cette fonction ne fonctionne pas sur mon PB12 ainsi que sur celui d'un ami  

Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer?


----------



## chroukin (4 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux que constater : cette fonction ne fonctionne pas sur mon PB12 ainsi que sur celui d'un ami
> 
> Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer?


C'est franchement très bizarre, bien que je ne remette pas tes observations en question. Il est logique que sur un ordinateur portable conçu pour l'autonomie comme un 12" il n'y ait pas ce dispositif alors qu'il est sur le même modèle en 15" (et peut-être en 17 même). Ou alors pensent-ils que leurs ordinateurs sont trop autonomes :rateau: 

Appelle Apple peut-être, qu'ils te renseignent


----------



## SirDeck (4 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> C'est franchement très bizarre, bien que je ne remette pas tes observations en question. Il est logique que sur un ordinateur portable conçu pour l'autonomie comme un 12" il n'y ait pas ce dispositif alors qu'il est sur le même modèle en 15" (et peut-être en 17 même). Ou alors pensent-ils que leurs ordinateurs sont trop autonomes :rateau:
> 
> Appelle Apple peut-être, qu'ils te renseignent



cela fonctionnait sur mon Ti puis sur mon Alu 17"


----------



## chroukin (4 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> cela fonctionnait sur mon Ti puis sur mon Alu 17"


Donc sur 15 et 17 pouces ça fonctionne 

Mais quid du 12" ?


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Donc sur 15 et 17 pouces ça fonctionne
> 
> Mais quid du 12" ?


Il y a personne sur ce forum qui a un PB12 avec une batterie??????????????????????????????????????  ... help!


----------



## Thanidran (4 Mars 2006)

le 12" a toujours etait la machine un peu batarde de la gamme PowerBook, alors qui sait...


----------



## chroukin (4 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a personne sur ce forum qui a un PB12 avec une batterie??????????????????????????????????????  ... help!


Je t'ai dit déjà, contacte gKatarn, il a un 12"


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai dit déjà, contacte gKatarn, il a un 12"


ok .. à l'occasion


----------



## TyMor (5 Mars 2006)

En tout cas sur un ibook 12" ça ne marche pas :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Mars 2006)

TyMor a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas sur un ibook 12" ça ne marche pas :rateau:


Tu me le confirmes après essais??


----------



## mickeyclub (5 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu me le confirmes après essais??




Pas de soucis sur un alu 17" 1,67 (pas HD, celui d'avant, mars 2005) : pas de secteur, il passe en veille, j'enlève la batterie, la diode continue à clignoter, je la remets, j'ouvre et ca marche.
Je suis sur le cul, en quasiment un an je n'avais jamais remarqué cette possibilité !

Merci les forums ;-)


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soucis sur un alu 17" 1,67 (pas HD, celui d'avant, mars 2005) : pas de secteur, il passe en veille, j'enlève la batterie, la diode continue à clignoter, je la remets, j'ouvre et ca marche.
> Je suis sur le cul, en quasiment un an je n'avais jamais remarqué cette possibilité !
> 
> Merci les forums ;-)


Merci la notice :rateau:


----------



## TyMor (5 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu me le confirmes après essais??



Yep, redémarrage obligatoire :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Mars 2006)

TyMor a dit:
			
		

> Yep, redémarrage obligatoire :rateau:


GRRRRR ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ca se confirme, quoique étant une adorable machine très performante pour sa taille, le PB12 est le parent pauvre de la gamme


----------



## TyMor (5 Mars 2006)

Attends, je parle de l'ibook, pas du powerbook


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

TyMor a dit:
			
		

> Attends, je parle de l'ibook, pas du powerbook


Forcément


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Mars 2006)

TyMor a dit:
			
		

> Attends, je parle de l'ibook, pas du powerbook


J'avais pas vu ..... help Gkatarn!!!!! j'attends une réponse à mon MP


----------



## Thanidran (5 Mars 2006)

bah tu ne peux pas essayer par toi meme ?


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> bah tu ne peux pas essayer par toi meme ?


Il l'a déjà fait, mais ne sait pas si c'est de lui que ça vient ou est-ce que c'est pour tous les PB 12"


----------



## Tox (6 Mars 2006)

Et toujours la même impression que le PB 12" était une machine très (trop ?) proche de l'iBook 12"...

Edit : sauf en ce qui concernait le prix, bien entendu.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu ..... help Gkatarn!!!!! j'attends une réponse à mon MP



Heureusement que j'avais pris la précaution de TOUT sauvegarder avant cette manip, paske enlever la batterie éteint le PB12"


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que j'avais pris la précaution de TOUT sauvegarder avant cette manip, paske enlever la batterie éteint le PB12"


Merci ... triste conclusion donc ... le PB12" n"a pas cette fonctionnalité ...


----------



## abeerzen (6 Mars 2006)

:sick: je confirme aussi que mon PB12" n'a pas cette fonctionnalité ...


----------

